# An indepth overview of computer network security for a beginner?



## ATTACKEDBYBEAR (Aug 6, 2018)

I understand the FreeBSD Handbook is a good start for securing a FreeBSD operating system, but a discussion of computer networking, computer security, resources (such as books, articles, and free software) and the fundamentals of the code involved behind the data science, geared towards a programmer of about 20 years but with little computer hacking experience (aside from getting hacked!) I believe would greatly benefit the FreeBSD forum ecosystem. 

Math is welcome, in depth analysis of computer security related code and protocol would be great.


I would like this discussion to be more white hat, so if you can please refrain from posts if malicious nature (ie telling people how to "hack" into computers, distributing websites that contain ready made hacks)e

I have recently decided to cloak my identity on the internet because I installed FreeBSD on my laptop. I intend to use my iPhone as a tether to give me wireless when I'm on the road. I'm using the TOR from ports, and configured Firefox to use TOR as a SOCKS proxy. 

I listened to the warnings while installing and apparently I'm in the clear. Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

ATTACKEDBYBEAR said:


> I would like this discussion to be more white hat, so if you can please refrain from posts if malicious nature (ie telling people how to "hack" into computers, distributing websites that contain ready made hacks)e


The difference between white and black hat is their motive, not the methods. White hats generally use the same code, hack and tricks as black hats, they just have a different purpose. Just like you can use a knife to cut a cake, you can use that same knife to cut someone's throat. It's still a knife regardless how you use it.

In any case, you can find a lot of documentation (good, bad, and somewhere in between) here: https://www.sans.org/reading-room


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 6, 2018)

I voted nay but I'm not really the kind of person who "hides" behind a vote.

The reason I don't like the thread is because I don't see how it provides any extra value for the forums. A forum which first and foremost addresses the FreeBSD operating system, some people seem to forget that from time to time.

And the reason why I don't think it adds any value?  Simple: OP doesn't bring anything useful into this 'discussion' themselves but apparently expects the rest of the community to do that. That's not really how a discussion works. I also can't shake the impression that the idea behind this thread is for others to post "useful information" which can then be used by others, amongst which the OP.

But don't we have Google for that? And the handbook? And there are also fora out there which are dedicated to computer security and security science in general, I think those might be much better suited for topics such as these. 

Sorry, but if a veteran would start a thread like this while also actually adding something themselves then it might be (or become) an interesting thread. But from a rather new forum user (OP posted 3 messages in the last 4 years) who doesn't seem much interested in FreeBSD (2 of said messages didn't directly involve FreeBSD, like this one)?

I'm not a believer.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 6, 2018)

Any words from the OP to this thread? Because it smells of trolling, and will be treated accordingly when nothing happens.


----------



## ATTACKEDBYBEAR (Aug 6, 2018)

Sorry I am heavily medicated, I don’t expect people to research stuff for me but I just want to talk about computer security

Could you point out where my posts come off as trolling?



SirDice said:


> The difference between white and black hat is their motive, not the methods. White hats generally use the same code, hack and tricks as black hats, they just have a different purpose. Just like you can use a knife to cut a cake, you can use that same knife to cut someone's throat. It's still a knife regardless how you use it.
> 
> In any case, you can find a lot of documentation (good, bad, and somewhere in between) here: https://www.sans.org/reading-room


I’ll give it a shot but either my phone is blurry or someone’s been screwing with my phone, I kind of have mini panic attacks on untrusted sites

i also really can’t use google or any search engine because of my medications, it’s a long story and I’d rarher keep this discussion about computer security


----------



## ATTACKEDBYBEAR (Aug 6, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> I voted nay but I'm not really the kind of person who "hides" behind a vote.
> 
> The reason I don't like the thread is because I don't see how it provides any extra value for the forums. A forum which first and foremost addresses the FreeBSD operating system, some people seem to forget that from time to time.
> 
> ...



i know, but I intended this thread to be a discussion of computer security that a person new to computer security would find useful.

Thank you for the reply


----------

